# Have you seen the new resort in Orlando called The Gardens?



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 6, 2006)

It's an RCI resort and is not recommended for children or families.  It caters to the gay and lesbian population.   

The resort's site calls it "Orlando's GC luxurious alternative lifestyle vacation ownership."  

What do the rest of you think of this resort?  Having a gay foster son (who is now 26), I have mixed feelings about it because he will definitely want us to get him a week there for him and several of his friends, which I will happily do for him.  

I don't think any resort should cater to any group of people like that, but then again, most Orlando resorts do cater to families.  Older people have their retirement communities.

I wonder if enough people will buy at the resort to make it successful, or if it will fold?


----------



## gjw007 (Apr 7, 2006)

rickandcindy23 said:
			
		

> It's an RCI resort and is not recommended for children or families.  It caters to the gay and lesbian population.
> 
> The resort's site calls it "Orlando's GC luxurious alternative lifestyle vacation ownership."
> 
> ...


There is another resort in Orlando that caters to swingers so I guess I'm not surprised by this resort.


----------



## rapmarks (Apr 7, 2006)

there is a resort in Wisconsin Dells that caters to gay and lesbians, not a timeshare.


----------



## JLB (Apr 7, 2006)

I noticed it when I did a search of the Directory of Resorts, to see what resort number they are up to.  When I found it I googled it and found out what you have found out.

I decided it was a topic JLB had probably not better start.    

Jenny has gotten Key West colors on some of our dock.  No doubt those seeing our dock now will think we _cater_ the same way.


----------



## JudyS (Aug 1, 2006)

There's at least one other "alternative lifestyle resort" -- a primarily lesbian resort in Providencetown, RI.  The one in Providencetown seems pretty low-key, however.  The Gardens, on the other hand, seems to be warning people that it is wild.  As you note, the RCI description says, "Not appropriate for children or families."  I'm thinking maybe they should just put up a sign that says, "Breeders beware!"   

The sociologist in me wants to go there and see what it's like, but I'm not sure I can talk DH into it.


----------



## shoney (Aug 1, 2006)

I think it is great!  

There should be something for everyone.  The gay and lesbian poplulation are an affluent segment in our county and deserve to have the option to stay at a very nicely appointed gold crown resort where they can enjoy their stay without the label of being the "gay couple in room 204".

Oh and I did vacation in Provincetown and stayed at a b&B- open to all.  We were the only "straight" couple there.  There are some hotels and b&b's which are gay only and that is fine too...I just wouldn't stay there.  We had a great weekend and if it were closer we'd probably go back often.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 1, 2006)

As a Realtor in Colorado, we have all these rules, set by the courts, that mandate how we can write ads and our listing descriptions in the MLS.  If you say, "walking distance to schools," you are discriminating against people who cannot walk, people in wheelchairs, etc.  You also cannot say, "close to St. Elizabeth's church and private school," because that is determining who would buy the house.  It is similar to say, we only want a catholic family in the house.  

When you are advertising for a roommate situation, you can no longer legally advertise male or female, though I have seen cases where newspaper ads have gotten through that way.  It is illegal because it is discriminating and leaves you open for a lawsuit.

Yet, here this resort is really wanting only gays to stay there.  I don't know how they can get by with it.  What's good for the goose isn't always good for the gander.  

Kimeul will love it though.  I will definitely get him a week the next time he wants to go to Orlando.


----------



## Vodo (Aug 1, 2006)

Tampa has Paradise Lakes - a nudist timeshare resort.  

Cindy


----------



## Carl D (Aug 1, 2006)

Can you just imagine if the resort was intended for straight people, and gay people were advised it wasn't appropriate for them?


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 1, 2006)

That resort is the nicest resort available in Orlando the week we want to go there.  My husband says no, but he usually just stays in the room, I am the one who uses the pools and other amenities.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 1, 2006)

I am not intimidated by the gay population, especially having a dear almost-son who is gay.  I used to be uncomfortable with the whole idea.  Kimeul has changed me.  Although, he keeps that part of his life separate from our parent-son relationship. 

I don't know how I would react if the people around the pool were acting outrageously.  I would probably feel uncomfortable around heterosexuals who behaved in a sexual way.  Usually you don't flaunt sexuality in public, whatever your inclinations might be.  I don't know if that would be true in a place that is warning people away.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 1, 2006)

*Not That There's Anything Wrong With That.*




			
				Vodo said:
			
		

> Tampa has Paradise Lakes - a nudist timeshare resort.


_Full Disclosure:  I am not now nor have I ever been a nudist, nor have I ever gone to any kind of nudist or "clothing optional" establishment of any kind, never streaked the university grounds when I was a college student -- nor do I have any intent of doing anything remotely like that at any time in the future.  Not ever.  No way Jose. _

However that may be, for some reason I sort of suspect that the kind of people I'd enjoy seeing nekkid aren't the ones apt to be walking around in the buff at nudist resorts & furthermore I'm guessing the people who _are_ walking around in nothing but their their skin are the ones I would really prefer not seeing that way. 

But 1 time when The Chief Of Staff & I took a (non-timeshare) vacation to Nassau in the Bahamas, I could not help noticing that there was 1 semi-cute babe walking around in the pool area completely topless.  I tried not to stare, but I'm pretty sure The Chief Of Staff caught me looking anyhow.  (No, it _wasn't_ the Chief Of Staff walking around that way in the pool area -- she _never_*-*ever goes around topless in public.  Modesty is just 1 of her sterling attributes.) 
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## JudyS (Aug 1, 2006)

rickandcindy23 said:
			
		

> As a Realtor in Colorado, we have all these rules, set by the courts, that mandate how we can write ads and our listing descriptions in the MLS.  If you say, "walking distance to schools," you are discriminating against people who cannot walk, people in wheelchairs, etc. ....Yet, here this resort is really wanting only gays to stay there.  I don't know how they can get by with it.  What's good for the goose isn't always good for the gander....


I should probably have given more details.  The RCI listing says that everyone is welcome, but that the resort's facilities are currently next door at an adults' only nightclub complex called "The Parliament House."  It sounds like maybe the resort is planning to have its own pool, etc. later, but hasn't built it yet.  

So, I guess the problem is that right now, there is no pool or other common area suitable for children. Frommer's describes The Parliament House as "one of Orlando's wilder, and most popular, gay spots."  A wild gay night spot with a *pool*?  I suspect stuff goes on there that would be _really_ difficult to explain to kids if they saw it. 

I feel gays are perfectly entitled to have a place like this, but if it is as wild as I think, I'm surprised RCI wants it in their directory.

As for nudist retreats, my understanding is similar to Alan's -- that's a very different environment, and not really very sexual.  I saw a quote from the president of one of the biggest nudist colonies (a place in Florida) -- "There's nothing sexual about a bunch of old people walking around with their clothes off."


----------

